# Robot sumo ayuda para armar un prototipo



## hoorus (May 17, 2011)

Bueno habro este tema porque pienso armarme un robot sumo para un concurso y la verdad no se ni por donde empezar porque la unica experiencia que tengo es en seguidores de linea.... y no se nada de sensores de proximidad infrarojos o de ultrasonido ni como hacer el circuito lo que es la carcasa ya he leido algo y tengo ya una idea de diseño... si me pueden ayudar muchas gracias...


----------



## mati89 (May 21, 2011)

la idea de armar un robot de sumo es bastante compleja yo me estoy armando uno puedo asesorarte si me agregas al mail matias@informaticos.com hay mucho para investigar y una de las cosas mas complicadas es saber donde conseguir las cosas antes de empesar con todo y las reglas para participar si no sos de una escuela o una institucion los sensores infrarrojos o de ultrasonido tenes que hacertelos vos


----------

